# New to large tanks: Ideas for 210 gallon freshwater tank



## mhansmann88 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am getting my first large tank in about 3 days. I have a 29g and a 55g so i do have experience keeping fish just not on this scale. So I have some questions for people experienced with large tanks. First my filitration is one Hagen Aquaclear 110 HOB, one Marineland Emperor 400 HOB, one Eheim classic 2217 canister, and a Hagen Aquaclear 70 power head with optional filter ( i know this is not a true filter but its cheap extra water polishing and should give some current in the tank). Is this amount of filitration enough? Second Heat... Im used to one heater for the smaller tank but i know that wont cut it so i got one Marineland Visi-Therm Submersible Heater - 400 Watt,one Hagen Fluval E 300 Watt Electronic Aquarium Heater and one ETH 200 In-Line Heater UL 200W f/12mm & 1/2" Hose. Q2 Is that enough heat and ideas on placement in tank. 3rd I got two (2) Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System, Adjustable from 36-48 to light the tank, and this is a fish only tank. Q3 Is that enough light? 4th and finally what kind of bioload do i need to cycle the tank is the standard 3-6 hardy fish going to do the job in this size tank or will i need more/larger fish? Thank you for your answers and help in advance sorry about all the questions its just hard to find people who have actually used equipment above 100g.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Talk to the user Blue Cray. He has big tanks. He's a "monster fish keeper" so he probably wouldn't like any of the choices for fish you listed, but he can give you advice about equipment at least.


----------



## mhansmann88 (Jun 28, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Talk to the user Blue Cray. He has big tanks. He's a "monster fish keeper" so he probably wouldn't like any of the choices for fish you listed, but he can give you advice about equipment at least.


Haha ok thanks ill be sure to look him up... I know that none of the choices i listed are true "monsters" but i also believe that true monsters need more space than even a 210 ie red tailed cats and even some arrowanas get to big for the tank so i listed large fish that would be able to comfortably turn around and move in the tank


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Instead of Balas get about 5-7 Red-Tinfoil Barbs. After that I'd go with about 15 Silver Dollars and about 20 Australian Rainbows. That should take care of your middle and top areas. For bottom feeders I'd go with a Featherfin Cat, a Striped Raphael Cat, and a shoal of about 10 Emerald Corydoras. Pick out a pleco or two for algae and you're set.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, I am also undergoing my first monster tank. I am setting up a 200 Gallon and have very little experience with tanks over 90 Gallons. The tank its self is free so that means I am gonna be spending heck of a lot more money on filtration. 
Here is what I plan on filtration wiseenn Plax Cascade 1500 Canister Filter or maybe Eheim Pro 3 2080 Canister Filter,depending on how cheap I can get them, 2 or 3 Marineland Emperor Bio-Wheel 400 Power Filter and I think I Will be set for a little while. but will probably wine up upgrading. As for Heating I won't really be needing much because we keep our house at a constant 75 or so so I think a little Marineland Visi-Therm Submersible Heater - 300 will do the trick.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

aww im the only one who chose community tank..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think even as much as I love tropical communities, a 210 would not be the tank to put them in. I might do a smaller fish community in up to 75 gallons, but above that I'd want some bigger fish.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

I would go big. Every time I set up a tank I always think how much better things would look if every thing was just a few inches bigger, so hopefully this 200g ends my craving, any more tanks in my house and I am gonna need an addition put in. Maybe if I won the lottery....:fun:


----------

